# Wanted: 1" quill stem, single speed chainset, 1" seat post, one or two brakes



## User (17 Apr 2016)




----------



## Tim Hall (17 Apr 2016)

I'll go and have poke around in the garage. Will vanilla caliper brakes do, or do you want double pivot?


----------



## mark st1 (17 Apr 2016)

What size do you need the seat post to be ?


----------



## Tim Hall (17 Apr 2016)

Hmm, I thought I had brakes, but couldn't see any. I've got a 1 inch seat post, fairly scratched, plus a quill stem which needs a pinch bolt. Pics tomorrow.


----------



## fossala (18 Apr 2016)

I have a 1" 120mm cinelli stem an 2 cinelli bars (66 or 44) both in 40cm if you are interested. The stem is marked but bithbbars are in good condition.


----------



## Tim Hall (18 Apr 2016)

They're a bit tatty, so it's a bit of a cheek charging for them. Whereabouts are you?


----------

